# The Gods joke guess the answer



## mikeydt1 (May 1, 2021)

What does Thor call his underpants?


----------



## rebrascora (May 1, 2021)

Thunderpants?


----------



## Andy HB (May 1, 2021)

Uncomfortable? He is Thor after all.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 1, 2021)

Well done Barbara.  Andy i do love your answers


----------

